# Roundworms



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I was changing the water in my aviary today and found a cluster of roundworms in the hanging water pan. The live worms must have been excreted in one of my tiels' droppings because they were moving around in the water. I am heading to the tractor supply to buy some safeguard. It is a fenbendazole dog wormer, but is effective in parrots as well. I am going to treat the water so that all of the birds are treated as I do not know which tiels are infested. 

My question is: what can I do to prevent a roundworm infestation in the future? My aviary has a dirt floor and that is how the roundworms are being contracted. The ova (eggs) can live in the soil for some time waiting for a host. Should I cement the floor of my aviary? Thanks for any input.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Are you 100% sure that they are roundworms? This time of year they can also be tiny baby earthworms. Look at them under a strong magnifier. I had this happen one. I had an outside Utility tub I used to change out the birds wayter dishes and refill them. An old sponge got soggy and gunky and there were worms in the bottom of the sink. I just saw worms and wormed all my birds with Worm-Our (can find it on a Google search) Upon closer inspection I realized they were baby earthmorms.

As to outdoor flights the parasites that can be problematic are red mite attacks, which can lead to a tapeworm infestation.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

We commonly see roundworms amongst our chickens and dogs so I'm pretty certain that is what they were. They weren't tapeworm or whipworm, and they weren't baby earthworms. I looked at them really close. I bought the safeguard (fenbendazole) powder packets for dogs and I'm going to put it in their water. I will treat them for 3 days and then re-treat in 10 days to make sure all of the newly hatched worms will be killed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*I bought the safeguard (fenbendazole) powder packets for dogs and I'm going to put it in their water. *_
*------------------------------------*
Ok...another name for this is Panacur. *DON'T* use this. I know a very reputable show breeder that used it and she lost a bunch of her birds from toxicity of the meds. Death can occur within 3-5 days following administration. In addition it should never be used when a bird is molting because it can cause damage to developing feathers.

It is best to take a sample of the parasite to a avian vet, and get the right meds.


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

I called the only avian vet even remotely close to me and she recommended a roundworm dewormer for dogs. She said that toxicity is very remote with wormers because the concentration would have to be 100x the actual dosage recommended for cockatiels in order for toxicity to occur. She did say there could be some feather damage with molting birds, but considering the detrimental effects of a roundworm infestion I didn't know what else to do. Roundworms are a severe drain on a cockatiels or any animal's health and if left untreated can kill them. I have no idea how long my birds have had the worms and I noticed today that a few of them are looking a little on the thin side and acting a bit sick. I purchased the wormer and treated my tiels' water, but I was careful to use only a small amount of the powder. I am aware of the possible side effects, and will gladly take any and all suggestions as to a better alternative for the next time I have to treat my birds for roundworms. I just wanted to treat them as soon as possible and get them all better. I hate the thought of them being sick.


----------

